# Samba Als Pdc Und Xp ...



## DaZero (20. September 2003)

Hi Leutz,
ich habe ein Problem, habe bei mir Samba gemäß Tutorial als PDC configuriert,
die Einrichtung hat soweit funktioniert, sehe meinen ( SUSE 8.2 ) Server auch im Explorer, kann mich auch über den Explorer anmelden ( Eintrag in den logfiles ok )
aber wenn ich versuche XP-Pro über den Eigenschaften->Arbeitsplatz ->Computername  dazu zubewegen sich an der Domäne anzumelden erhalte ich die Fehlermeldung "Es konnte kein Konto für den Computer in der Domäne ermittelt werden".  In den Logfiles steht jetzt nix neues .... 

 für eure Hilfe wäre ich dankbar 

... werde noch wahnsinnig hier ;-)


----------



## Daniel Wittberger (21. September 2003)

Hi

Ich hatte das selbe Problem. Ich habe den Suse Linux Office Server bei mir Installiert und da ist eine Datei dabei, die in der Regestry  unter XP einstellungen verändert. Nachdem ich das gemacht habe, hatt es super funktioniert. Wenn du willst kann ich dir die Datei per Mail schicken. Vielleicht funktioniert es dann. 

Gr33ts
Stauffenberg


----------



## DaZero (22. September 2003)

Und ob ich davon begeistert wäre ;-)

Danke schonmal vorab.

Weißt Du auch, was dieser Registry-Patch genau macht ?


----------



## Daniel Wittberger (22. September 2003)

Hi

Also, dass steht im Reg-Key drinnen:


```
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\Netlogon\Parameters]
"DisablePasswordChange"=dword:00000000
"maximumpasswordage"=dword:0000001e
"requiresignorseal"=dword:00000000
"requirestrongkey"=dword:00000000
"sealsecurechannel"=dword:00000001
"signsecurechannel"=dword:00000001
"Update"="no"
```

Gr33ts
Stauffenberg


----------



## DaZero (22. September 2003)

Hmm immer noch nix,
was mich verwirrt ist, das in der Log Datei nix steht,
wenn ich mit dem Win XP Explorer über Netzwerk auf den Samba gehe fragt er mich nach den User und Passwort .. Login OK,
aber das Anmelden über Arbeitsplatz -> Einstellungen->Computer klappt nicht,
er hinterläst nichtmal spuren in einer der beiden Logdateien.....

bin etwas confused ...


meine Config Datei sieht so aus


> # Global parameters
> [global]
> workgroup = OEMWORKGROUP
> netbios name = LINUX
> ...



die Verz.Strucktur sieht so aus :


> drwxrwxrwx    7 test     root          736 2003-09-22 18:56 juergen
> drwxrwxrwx    2 root     root           48 2003-09-22 18:12 netlogon
> drwxr-xr-x    2 root     root           48 2003-09-20 20:54 public



Und als Domain müste ich ja den Netbios-Namen eingeben ( hab schon alles was mir einfiehl ausprobiert) oder liege ich da falsch ?


Bin für jede Idee dankbar !


----------



## Daniel Wittberger (22. September 2003)

Hi

Tippfehler



> domainn logons = yes



Vielleicht ist das der Fehler?
Ist das eine Kopie deiner Orginaldatei?
Weil ich hab nicht wirklich einen Fehler gefunden bis auf den einen!

Gr33ts
Stauffenberg


----------



## DaZero (27. September 2003)

Ohhh mein Gott....
habe nen Termin beim Augenarzt gemacht .... meine Güte ... so oft überlesen ... grummel

vielen Dank für die Hilfe 

Jetzt hab ich wenigstens ne Fehlermeldung in den Logdateien ...
über den Explorer klappt das anmelden immernoch.



> Closing connections
> [2003/09/27 00:21:18, 2] rpc_server/srv_samr_nt.c:_samr_lookup_domain(2055)
> Returning domain sid for domain OEMWORKGROUP -> S-1-5-21-3261503433-3659227652-1191843974
> [2003/09/27 00:21:18, 2] rpc_parse/parse_samr.c:samr_io_userinfo_ctr(6285)
> ...



leider kann ich mit der Meldung nichts anfangen ..
kann das einer nem Nub übersetzten ?

Vielen Dank scvhonmal vorab !


----------



## Daniel Wittberger (27. September 2003)

@ DaZero 
Kein Problem, mir ist es auch nur aufgefallen, weil ich mir die Datei in einem Editor angeschaut hab, der mir die Konfig-Dateien von Linux einfärbt. Dies war irgendwie nicht farbig und desshalb is es mir aufgefallen. 

Zu deinem Problem.


Sind die User auf deinem PDC richtig angelegt? Hast du auch User für die Hosts angelegt. Bei mir hat jeder Host, der sich auf meinem PDC anmeldet auch einen User (zB Notebook$). Sind die User auch in den Samba dateien Eingetragen? Sind die Passwörter richtig in den Samba Dateien eingetragen. Ich hab Sie bei mir am PDC selbst angelegt und auch in die Samba User Dateien eingetragen.

Gr33ts
Stauffenberg


----------

